# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  C frame mini (60x60x60)

## KDD

Tham gia Diễn đàn đã lâu mà chỉ đọc, nay muốn chia sẻ chút. Mong Diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển!
Máy C frame mini này chủ yếu là em yêu khoa học, chỉ mới phay vật liệu mềm, do không rành cơ khí nên chủ yếu sưu tầm đồ và lắp.
1. Chế khung: cái này từ phế liệu, không biết công dụng làm gì, nó bằng nhôm
sau khi cưa, cắt ...

khoan, taro và lắp ghép:

Sơn phết:

2. Lắp các trục lên khung:

3. Lắp động cơ:

4. Bắt điện, spindle:


5. Phay thử:

Cám ơn A/E đã xem!

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, im_atntc, kimtan, mig21, minhtriet, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## CKD

Cái này mà lắp con spindle ngắn là bá cháy. Spindle dài quá sẽ bị yếu  :Wink:

----------

KDD

----------


## biết tuốt

nhỏ mà toàn đồ ngon đây chứ bác

----------

KDD

----------


## writewin

nhìn hàng toàn đồ quen quen, cái máy này chắc phải góp nhặt khá lâu mới dc, máy nhỏ nhưng ngon

----------

nguyenduy

----------


## nguyenduy

> Tham gia Diễn đàn đã lâu mà chỉ đọc, nay muốn chia sẻ chút. Mong Diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển!
> Máy C frame mini này chủ yếu là em yêu khoa học, chỉ mới phay vật liệu mềm, do không rành cơ khí nên chủ yếu sưu tầm đồ và lắp.
> 1. Chế khung: cái này từ phế liệu, không biết công dụng làm gì, nó bằng nhôm
> sau khi cưa, cắt ...
> 
> khoan, taro và lắp ghép:
> 
> Sơn phết:
> 
> ...


1 con này thành phẩm  khoảng bảo tiền  bạn ơi

----------


## anhcos

Con máy nhỏ nhưng trông vững chãi, mình vẫn mơ ước một em như thế.

@Nguyenduy: Bác hỏi 1 câu mà quote nguyên một đống hình như thế kia thì loãng mất cái topic của bác chủ rồi, chỉ cần 1 cái hình là đủ, bác này làm biếng quá...

----------

KDD

----------


## anhxco

> nhìn hàng toàn đồ quen quen, cái máy này chắc phải góp nhặt khá lâu mới dc, máy nhỏ nhưng ngon


Nhìn cái máy tự dung muốn lên chổ Thắng xách bộ XY về quá hehe

----------


## anhxco

> Con máy nhỏ nhưng trông vững chãi, mình vẫn mơ ước một em như thế.
> 
> @Nguyenduy: Bác hỏi 1 câu mà quote nguyên một đống hình như thế kia thì loãng mất cái topic của bác chủ rồi, chỉ cần 1 cái hình là đủ, bác này làm biếng quá...


bác nì có cái nick hao hao của mình nhỉ  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## KDD

@CKD: Cám ơn! hâm mộ phong cách CKD từ lâu. Mới phay thử gỗ thấy rất vững, không biết vật liệu cứng hơn thì sao. Máy này so với máy khắc gổ tự chế của mình thì cứng hơn nhiều. Sau này phay vật liệu cứng có gì nhờ A/E góp ý, nhất là CKD.

----------

CKD

----------


## KDD

@:Writewin: Cám ơn! rất khâm phục tốc độ máy của Writewin. Linh kiện hầu hết là của A/E trên diễn đàn nên bạn thấy quen là phải

----------


## KDD

@NguyenDuy: chưa tính chính xác, chắt trên dưới 10t.

----------

